# Squash



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Is a silly game, especially when your mate breaks the tip of your index finger by twatting it with his racket.

Fuck me my finger is sore this morning


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just as silly when your m8 knocks your 2 front teeth out with his racket then almost a year to the day later knocks the caps off the same 2 teeth


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

what nice m8s you have :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

gutted for you, wait till you need to use the lavatory  :wink:

Squash is what I used to play at college but dislocating your shoulder on the back wall with stretched shot led me to stop :?

it'll soon get better

regards


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

you think a game of singles can be painfull? ever played doubles squash? absolutely mental game :evil: used to play at college for 3 years - luckily no injuries


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

4 people at once?!?!?! That must be bonkers


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Have you got "mallett finger"? A guy at work has it. It's where the tip breaks and the tendons come away from it so it won't straighten. He has been wearing a support for a few weeks and they reckon it will all work again after about 6 weeks.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Great game. I've played for about the last 35 years at a resonable standard and only had my eyebrow stitched up once. There's a definite correlation between injuries and standard of play i.e. crap = more


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

tj said:


> There's a definite correlation between injuries and standard of play i.e. crap = more


Fuck me, I'm surprised I haven't broken my neck by now!


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

head_ed


> Fuck me, I'm surprised I haven't broken my neck by now!


 :lol: 
It makes me cringe when I see some lads on court - like crossing the road with a blindfold on. Get youself some of those sports goggles - yes you'll look like a ninja turtle but eye injuries in squash are common and nasty (the ball's just the size to do some damage)


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

head_ed said:


> Is a silly game, especially when your mate breaks the tip of your index finger by twatting it with his racket.
> 
> Fuck me my finger is sore this morning


Oh right squash i thought you ment


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

head_ed said:


> 4 people at once?!?!?! That must be bonkers


yep totally bonkers  you need loads of coordination and a partner you can trust! good fun though 

how your finger doing? not much nasal excavating going on I guess :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

was said:


> you think a game of singles can be painfull? ever played doubles squash? absolutely mental game :evil: used to play at college for 3 years - luckily no injuries


YEp I used to play doubles from time to time great fun just remember to duck


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I liked it. not played in year tho.


----------

